# "Big Booty Bex" Jamie Hayter Megathread



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Impressive Dynamite debut by Jamie and her ass tonight


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## GreatJIm (Apr 19, 2021)

She's Thicc - JR


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, sign me up as a Hayter.

She's got an amazing look, carries herself like a star, good mic work (that voice and accent!), very good ring work and has a strong style that she pulls off very well. Her lariat finisher is also very unique and looks vicious. I like how she incorporates influences from Japan with her Joshi like attire and her strong style. She is definitely the one to look out for in the division and no doubt is set to be the one to dethrone Britt to turn her face with Hayter becoming the top heel.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Brother D, I knew you'd come. I would link you to some of her matches from Stardom, but sadly they have almost all been taken down. She's a lot better than what you're seeing right now in AEW, hopefully they let her go all out (pun intended) if she goes against the likes of Shida, Rosa, Riho etc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blissmark said:


> Brother D, I knew you'd come. I would link you to some of her matches from Stardom, but sadly they have almost all been taken down. She's a lot better than what you're seeing right now in AEW, hopefully they let her go all out (pun intended) if she goes against the likes of Shida, Rosa, Riho etc.


Thanks will check out those matches. I am not familiar with what she did prior to AEW but she definitely left an impression.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Natural look...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too bad she lost clean last night. She looked dominant during the match tho so that's good.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Too bad she lost clean last night. She looked dominant during the match tho so that's good.


I'm not one of those people that goes nuts when their faves lose, but Hayter has only been in AEW for a minute. She should have been protected. Ruby thus far has been known only as a jobber in WWE she should have been built up with several wins at least before going over someone like Hayter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blissmark said:


> I'm not one of those people that goes nuts when their faves lose, but Hayter has only been in AEW for a minute. She should have been protected. Ruby thus far has been known only as a jobber in WWE she should have been built up with several wins at least before going over someone like Hayter.


That's the thing she only just returned and is being established herself and they are presenting her as the muscle of the group so she should be more protected. The match against Ruby didn't really need happen.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> That's the thing she only just returned and is being established herself and they are presenting her as the muscle of the group so she should be more protected. The match against Ruby didn't really need happen.


Agreed. I'm hoping they will still treat her right. It reminds a bit of Wardlow who also took his first lost against Cody, but then Wardlow bounced back with a string of wins and actually has a pretty decent win loss record overall now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blissmark said:


> Agreed. I'm hoping they will still treat her right. It reminds a bit of Wardlow who also took his first lost against Cody, but then Wardlow bounced back with a string of wins and actually has a pretty decent win loss record overall now.


Yeah I have no doubt that Hayter will bounce back/end up doing well. She has all the tools to be among the top of the division.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

Big ups Jamie Hayter, representing Southampton 💜


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That's the thing she only just returned and is being established herself and they are presenting her as the muscle of the group so she should be more protected. The match against Ruby didn't really need happen.


Exactly, really hope she bounces back


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Idk what to think of the way she is currently being booked, but she is awesome regardless.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^ I love how Hayter clubs Statlander right off the ring and Soho just stands there like a complete goof doing nothing.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

@Big Booty Bex great nickname


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Emmanuelle said:


> @Big Booty Bex great nickname


We can only bless @The Legit DMD so many times!


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Some classic Stardom Oedo Tai, Hayter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Get your Triple B t-shirts here, Hayters!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438198924972642305*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> Get your Triple B t-shirts, Hayters!


I don't have Twitter but is there anyway you can Tweet Khan for a Big Booty Bex t-shirt, Boss?! You know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Thighs that can save lives.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


>


*Before she discovered cornbread and collard greens.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Get your Triple B t-shirts here, Hayters!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438198924972642305*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just said Jamie was being inactive on social media a few hours ago and she posted this. A responsive Queen.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438200767467376645

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438231664375775244*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I was away from the computer!



The Legit DMD said:


> I just said Jamie was being inactive on social media a few hours ago and she posted this. A responsive Queen.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fanart (source)

















She liked it...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441455536042561537


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442206152117211136
Another fan art...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441785134340972544


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some more fan art...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Jamie Hayter vs. Jinny






Wrestling League recently made this match free to view, but be warned lighting is dreadful.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111178


Uff what happened to her arm?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Uff what happened to her arm?


It looks like a pretty bad bruise you can even still see it slightly on the second gif above. She definitely didn't get it from Nieves as she got no offense in lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Part one of natural look posted on first page by Senpai (@Dolorian).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She's facing Anna Jay tomorrow. Very much my two favorite AEW women


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

My homie Thunder @Prosper didn't show up in the Dynamite thread tonight. No doubt he is sweating buckets now that Bex is coming!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> No doubt he is sweating buckets now that Bex is coming!


Indeed, that match will be MONEY...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457380168180379659


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew she was losing against Rosa but good match and it was nice that they got enough time for it. Also good to see that they are going forward with Hayter eventually turning on Baker.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> I knew she was losing against Rosa but good match and it was nice that they got enough time for it. Also good to see that they are going forward with Hayter eventually turning on Baker.


I'm not going to lie D, I was hoping for a swerve and Hayter would end up winning. I'm really surprised at the tease of Hayter already turning on Baker, as AEW tends to do things much, much more slowly and long term. I mean we're still waiting on Wardlow to turn on MJF and it's been how long now?

LOL @Error_404 just noticed the thread title!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464959746109280269


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This was a good David vs Goliath type match, Hayter did great in it. She lost unfortunately but it is nice to see that she is getting plenty of TV time and is being put in many matches.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> This was a good David vs Goliath type match, Hayter did great in it. She lost unfortunately but it is nice to see that she is getting plenty of TV time and is being put in many matches.


Yeah put her in there with Joshi talent and like minded top workers like Rosa, Deeb, Shida etc, and you'll get magic. Hayer is built like a tank too she can take some pretty vicious hits, imo.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry fam, Boss was holding out on me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^ LOL
























Hayter was on AEW Dark this week at 33:46 mark, oh and check out 9:25, D.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good morning @Big Booty Bex 😊







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480740904839352325


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yugi Mutou Bex!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice camerawork that


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Error_404 said:


> View attachment 117275


Should be the next AEW champion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Things seem to have slowed down with her, she hasn't done a match since the beginning of last month. I noticed that she was wearing tape on her shoulder during that last match, is she dealing with an injury?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope this brings @Big Booty Bex back from the dead 🥺

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498325827200688130*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Where are you buddy @Big Booty Bex


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They've got a new Jamie Hayter up on WWE 2K22 that's fire!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515765239417085958*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter in Fire Pro Wrestling World!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521204374881509376


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too bad she lost against Storm. Would have liked to see her get the win and face Baker.

Fan art...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mommy 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jamie Hayter even looks great in defeat:


----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Should happen at Full Gear


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Error_404 said:


> Should happen at Full Gear
> 
> View attachment 137691


They should strip Rosa of the belt and have Toni retain for a few more months as the actual champion and actually do a long term story line for once where Hayter wins at the end of it. Toni and Jamie are the 2 best women AEW have, and Baker is the best on the mic. They could actually make their women's division feel important if they book this correctly. Not gonna happen though lol. Looking forward to the match no less.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Someone brought this on tonight's Dynamite, get in line fella


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Error_404 said:


> Someone brought this on tonight's Dynamite, get in line fella
> 
> View attachment 139206


Oh I get it! And yes its sexual 😉


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love it, now run with it and push her to the moon.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594208108057972737
Loved listening to her at the media scrum


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

That belt is beautiful as well if anyone notices.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Error_404 said:


> View attachment 139856
> 
> 
> That belt is beautiful as well if anyone notices.


I'm a little disappointed the belt doesn't say "Interim" on it. Sad that Jamie's big moment isn't so big thanks to that. Same for Toni.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

She’s the best right now


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595656165714669568


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596881452981194752


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599452704157622273


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600678176346329089


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GlamorousUnhappyBrahmancow-mobile.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HayterRam121622 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share HayterRam121622 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HayterDyn122122 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share HayterDyn122122 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Pro Wrestling GIFs and Jamie Hayter GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Jamie Hayter GIFs and Arse GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel 

The best looking and also the best AEW Women's Champion.










The belt looks







on her.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel
> 
> The best looking and also the best AEW Women's Champion.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, she's a Goddess. It's also like you can read my mind as I'm currently rewatching her match against Shida for about the 30th time lol. My AEW match of the year easily.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> I couldn't agree more, she's a Goddess. It's also like you can read my mind as I'm currently rewatching her match against Shida for about the 30th time lol. My AEW match of the year easily.


Yeah they killed it and justified having the main event spot on Dynamite. Hayter should ave been champ months ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Pro Wrestling GIFs and Jamie Hayter GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea 

Mani Fresh from the Dynamite thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HayterDyn011123 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share HayterDyn011123 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

